# Solved: Missing Network Adapter



## cindyaz (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello. Set-up new Dell Studio 1555, running Windows7, to the wireless router (Cisco-Linksys WRT160N) that I purchased together and set-up was successful and had a wireless connection. I then installed Comodo Firewall and lost wireless connection and seem to have lost my network adapter in the process. Have since uninstalled Comodo. I've also un/reinstalled Linksys.
After running network diagnostics I received this message, Reinsert your wireless network adapter. Windows cant connect to Linksys because the wireless network adapter has been removed. Reinsert the network adapter and then try running again. I then did a System Restore and still same problem. I have no idea where to go from here and how to reinsert my network adapter.
Please help! Thanks very much, Cindy


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Look in Device manager and see if this adapter is listed. It may have been disabled or need the driver reinstalled.


----------



## cindyaz (Feb 1, 2010)

I went into the device manager and it had the network adapter (Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit) listed and it said that it was "working properly". That's strange. Why am I getting that error? Thanks


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

You should have two adapters listed-One wired, which is probably the one you see, and one wireless, which apparently isn't showing.
Boot to Safe Mode with networking and see if this adapter is listed.
If this device has a switch, make sure it's turned on.Most laptops have a light with a wireless symbol to indicate the adapter is on/off. Do you see such a light, or he symbol?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?

Let's see this as well.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## cindyaz (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi.

In DevMgr there are two Network Adapters listed and it says they are working properly: (1) Broadcom Netlink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet, (2) Intel (R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN.

I also didn't see any red X's or yellow "!" or "?">

Here's the info you requested from CMD prompt:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Cindy>IPCONFIG /ALL
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Cindy-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : ph.cox.net
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-D6-21-52-4C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ph.cox.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-B9-1C-96-10
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::ac1a:4511:ef15:d03c%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, February 01, 2010 11:20:28 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, February 03, 2010 10:05:49 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234890937
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-DD-50-D9-00-26-B9-1C-96-10
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
68.105.28.12
68.105.29.12
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{ECC8792D-5B1F-44C0-BD24-CA398320CE8A}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.ph.cox.net:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ph.cox.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e50:3008:26fd:3f57:fe9a(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3008:26fd:3f57:fe9a%15(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
C:\Users\Cindy>

Thanks so much!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, paste a screen shot of the *Network* screen here.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## cindyaz (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi. I'm running Windows7 and I only saw the download for Vista and XP. Thanks


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

The Vista one will work.


----------



## cindyaz (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry for all the questions. I did the Xirrus download and it doesn't seem to be reading anything on my computer. There are "N/A" next to everything. There are two buttons, "Connect/Disconnect" and "Enable/Disable". Will either of those buttons activate the program? Thanks


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Your wireless adapter is likely to be turned off.
Look for a switch that turns it on.,


----------



## cindyaz (Feb 1, 2010)

I believe that the new Dell Studio 1555 only has the F2 key to turn on the wireless. Can't find a "real" switch anywhere. When I press the F2 it doesn't connect and the troubleshoot says that my adapter is not connected.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Are you holding the function key when you press F2?


----------



## cindyaz (Feb 1, 2010)

When I had the wireless working when I first set it up all I had to do was push the F2, without Fn. When I try the F2 by itself now the radio tower icon appears on screen in lower right as it did when it was working, however it says the the network adapter is not connected. Also, when I just did the Fn + F2 and nothing happened, the router troublshooter said that the WLAN wasn't connected. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## cindyaz (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi again, also please look at my #10 post, I had a problem/question with the Xirrus download. Thanks


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

"Not connected" may refer to the network connection, as in "Not connected to the network."
With tihe con on, use your networking software (Either a Dell program or the wireless zero utility) to find and connect to to your network.


----------



## cindyaz (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi. I want to be clear so I don't mess anything up. When you typed, "With the con on..." What did you mean? I downloaded "Network Magic" from that came with my Linksys router. Should I use that network software you mention? Thanks again!


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Sorry;"Icon". I should have paid more attention in typing class.
Network magic shouldn't be involved here
Your Dell probably came with a utility (Look in Programs/Dell on the start menu) to connect to the wireless network.
Open that program and you should find a list of wireless networks to connect to.


----------



## cindyaz (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm not sure what got it working again, but everything is working fine now. Thanks!!


----------

